# New Nationwide Card -Free Use of ATMs Abroad - FLEXPLUS



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Just been into the Nationwide and it appears that they have just re-introduced an Account with "Fee-free use of ATMs abroad".

There is a small catch, in that it costs £10 per month, but it doesn't look that bad as it also included Worldwide Travel Insurance, UK & European Car Breakdown Cover, Mobilephone Insurance, Identity Theft and Card Protection, Extended Cover on certain purchases plus you get a little bit of interest (3% on balances up to £2,500 - which by my maths could get you £75 p.a back).

Have a looksie if it is of any use to yourself, it is called the FlexPlus Account.

http://www.nationwide.co.uk/current_account/flexplus/default.htm


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fee free*

There are other fee free cards available.

Metro Bank
Norwich and Peterborough BS
Cumderland BS (local residents only)

I did a little comparison between the cards we use a few months ago - a credit card, a debit card and a prepay.

I have had no dealings with Metro Bank yet although when I am next in London I will call in and investigate.

Russell


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Looked really good with European breakdown provided and all - right up to this point...

Section B – Vehicles
• Vehicles must be less than 7.0 metres in length, 2.3 metres wide, 3 metres high and weigh less than 3.5
tonnes when fully loaded

Bu99er !

Cheers

Dave


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Nationwide*

With the Nationwide New Flex account you also have to deposit a certain ammount into your account every month to keep the extras on the account.
We have the old Flex account and when we travel I will have to make sure that we have £750 going in every month to keep our extras.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We have the old flex account and are sticking with it.
From the amount of transactions we make it does not justify paying £120 a year to save just few quid in commision charges.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I dont draw much from ATM`s. I pay for most items and shopping on Tesco CC.. Thats how I manage to get eurotunnel free. Saved £150 this year.
Dave p


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The newsagent hates it when I give him my credit card for the Daily Mail. :lol: 

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

He should be giving you that for free. :lol: :lol: 
Don`t you use Andrex. :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Dont forget also if you have a Santander current account with Debit/Cash card you get 100% free Euro withdrawals from Santander ATM's in Spain.


----------

